# Wegmans die-cast 1/32 scale tractor trailer.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of you in range of a Wegmans supermarket (NY-PA-NJ-MD-VA) they are selling a nice big 1/32 scale Wegmans truck for Chistmas!
a modern "tractor trailer", "18 wheeler" type truck.
(havent been able to find a photo online) 

diecast, nicely detailed..and cheap! I think it was $14.99. 


Scot


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Farm and Fleet too!


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Rats! So I called Weg's and they put me on to the General offices and I was told they sold out in November. Of course, not likely to have them again til next year. 

Double Rats!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen them at Tractor Supply and our local farm store.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I asked the wife on one of her trips to Niagara Falls for one and I got it under the tree for Christmas. I think some stores may still have them. 

Chas


----------

